# The new xikar "cutter"



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

https://www.smokeinn.com/Xikar-Products/

Can't remember who was looking for someone selling xikar's new "world's worst sex toy..I mean cutter"

Got tired of scrolling trying to find the post.So here it is.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

They should call it "The Circumciser" ....for $99 it should do the job and with the lifetime warranty you'd only need it to work once.


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

Is smoke inn legit?


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

ForceofWill said:


> Is smoke inn legit?


Yep they sure are legit, they are the only place you can buy Tat Anarchys, specifically made for them by Tatuaje.


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

Gawd ... you guys made me clinch my knees together ...


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

Odd looking thing.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

WinsorHumidors said:


> Gawd ... you guys made me clinch my knees together ...


Wait till it accidentally opens in your pocket.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

These things are on sale again..cheapest I've seen them

http://www.atlanticcigar.com/cigars/xikar.asp

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Wake me when they get below $50.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Don't wake me.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

theres one on ebay for $83


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Geez. How many different cutters do we need. Oh wait I need a Cuban crafter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

csk415 said:


> Geez. How many different cutters do we need. Oh wait I need a Cuban crafter.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Everyone does.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tedder87 (Aug 7, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> csk415 said:
> 
> 
> > Geez. How many different cutters do we need. Oh wait I need a Cuban crafter.
> ...


That's the only cutter I ever use.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Tedder87 said:


> That's the only cutter I ever use.


I need to quit stalling and get one. My colibri works good so I've been putting it off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

csk415 said:


> I need to quit stalling and get one. My colibri works good so I've been putting it off.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*_ A D*

(Fill in the blank for the particular version of Acquisition Disorder (or Disease)

My ____ works good, but I need a ____ that also works good (I've heard).

Don't ask how I know about this subject ! :surprise:


----------

